# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Απεγκατάσταση κλιματιστικού;

## Panoss

Θέλω να απεγκαταστήσω το κλιματιστικό μου και βρήκα οδηγίες εδώ:
1.Πώς μαζεύουμε το φρέον
2.Πώς ξηλώνουμε ένα κλιματιστικό

Κι ένα βίντεο.
Στο βίντεο λέει ότι καταλαβαίνουμε πότε έχει πλέον μαζέψει όλο το φρέον στην εξωτερική μονάδα αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς ακριβώς το καταλαβαίνουμε. Νομίζω λέει ότι ο ανεμιστήρας (της εσωτερικής μονάδας;; ) σταματάει;;;  :Confused1: 

Χρειάζεται να προσέξω κάτι παραπάνω από αυτά που αναφέρει;
Αν το κάνω όπως λέει μετά θα μπορώ να εγκαταστήσω χωρίς καμιά προσθήκη φρέον κλπ;

----------


## xsterg

ας μας απαντησει καποιος σχετικος αν η διαδικασια που περιγραφεται ειναι ορθη η οχι. παντως απο ορθογραφικα λαθη το εν λογω κειμενο ειναι γεματο. οπως και τα αλλα αρθρα που εχει. τεχνικα αυτα που περιγραφει ειναι σωστα η οχι?

----------


## windmill82

μια διαφορά που υπαρχει μεταξυ των οδηγιων και του βιντεο ειναι οτι στις οδηγιες λεει οτι το λειτουργουμε αυστηρα 45sec προκειμενου να τραβηξει τα υγρα , ενω στο βιντεο λεει "a few minutes"
.Παλιοτερα ειχαμε ξηλωσει με τη βοηθεια φιλου ψυκτικου το δικο μου μηχανημα και θυμαμαι οτι μου ειχε πει οτι το αναβουμε και σε μισο περιπου λεπτο ο ηχος της εξωτερικης μοναδας αλλαζει σα να ζοριζεται. τοτε η δουλεια εχει ολοκληρωθει κλεινουμε και την αλλη βανα και αμεσως κλεινουμε και την εσωτερικη μοναδα.

----------


## Panoss

> μια διαφορά που υπαρχει μεταξυ των οδηγιων και του βιντεο ειναι οτι στις οδηγιες λεει οτι το λειτουργουμε αυστηρα 45sec προκειμενου να τραβηξει τα υγρα , ενω στο βιντεο λεει "a few minutes"


Ναι λέει 'a few minutes and you can tell it's done because the fan stops running'. (εδώ είναι που δεν διευκρινίζει ποιον ανεμιστήρα εννοεί, της εσωτερικής μονάδας ή της εξωτερικής; )



> .Παλιοτερα ειχαμε ξηλωσει με τη βοηθεια φιλου ψυκτικου το δικο μου μηχανημα και θυμαμαι οτι μου ειχε πει οτι το αναβουμε και σε μισο περιπου λεπτο ο ηχος της εξωτερικης μοναδας αλλαζει σα να ζοριζεται. τοτε η δουλεια εχει ολοκληρωθει κλεινουμε και την αλλη βανα και αμεσως κλεινουμε και την εσωτερικη μοναδα.


Πάντως πιο λογικό ακούγεται αυτό που λές, ότι ο ήχος της εξωτερικής μονάδας αλλάζει σαν να ζορίζεται. Επειδή έχει μαζέψει όλο το φρέον στην εξωτερική μονάδα, δεν μπορεί να διαφύγει και αυξάνεται η πίεση.



Εδώ χρησιμοποιεί τη θερμοκρασία του αέρα που βγάζει η εσωτερική μονάδα για να κρίνει ότι το φρέον μεταφέρθηκε στην εξωτερική μονάδα:



> 1.Στην εξωτερική μονάδα υπάρχουν δύο σωλήνες, μία μικρής διαμέτρου (υψηλή πίεση) και μία μεγάλης διαμέτρου (χαμηλή πίεση).
>  2.Ανάβουμε το αιρκοντίσιον. 
>  3.Κλείνουμε τη σωλήνα υψηλής πίεσης (αυτή με τη μικρή διάμετρο).
>  4.Αφήνουμε το αιρκοντίσιον να λειτουργήσει  3-4 λεπτά και μετά ελέγχουμε αν μειώνεται η ψύξη (αν ο αέρας που βγάζει το αιρκοντίσιον (η εσωτρερική μονάδα, εννοείται) γίνεται όλο και πιο ζεστός).
> *Όταν νιώσουμε ότι ο αέρας που βγάζει είναι ίδιας θερμοκρασίας με αυτόν του δωματίου, κλείνουμε τη σωλήνα χαμηλής πίεσης* (αυτή με τη μεγάλη διάμετρο) και σβήνουμε το αιρκοντίσιον.

----------


## Panoss

Λέω να το επιχειρήσω σήμερα να μεταφέρω το φρέον στην εξωτερική μονάδα.
Αλλά δεν έχω αποφασίσει πότε να κλείσω τη σωλήνα χαμηλής πίεσης (αυτή με τη μεγάλη διάμετρο):
μετά από 45 δευτερόλεπτα λειτουργίας;
μετά από μερικά λεπτά λειτουργείας που θα σταματήσει ο ανεμιστήρας (υποθέτω της εσωτερικής μονάδας);
όταν ο ήχος της εξωτερικής μονάδας αλλάξει σαν να ζορίζεται;


Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω ο σωστός τρόπος είναι με μανόμετρο (-α).

----------


## Panoss

Τελικά το έκανα με τα 45 δευτερόλεπτα, καλά πρέπει να πήγε, όταν ξεβίδωσα την ψιλή σωλήνα από την εξωτερική μονάδα ακούστηκε να βγαίνει ελάχιστο αέριο, ας πούμε ένα δυο cm^2, οπότε ΑΝ έχασα φρέον έχασα μάλλον ελάχιστο.

Το πρόβλημα είναι τώρα οι σωλήνες στην εσωτερική μονάδα, την κατέβασα από τον τοίχο μαζί με τους σωλήνες, προσεκτικά.
Το θέμα είναι πώς βγάζω τους σωλήνες από την εσωτερική μονάδα; Μάλλον πολύ δύσκολο να έχω πρόσβαση στο σημείο που βιδώνουν (υποθέτω ότι βιδώνουν) πάνω στην εσωτερική μονάδα.
Έχει μόνωση, σωλήνες, αποχέτευση, είναι πολύ στριμωγμένα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> πώς βγάζω τους σωλήνες από την εσωτερική μονάδα;


αν δεν έβγαλες τις μονώσεις βγάλε της και κάπου θα έχει ρακόρ ένωσης. ξεβίδωσε το ρακόρ μόνο στην πλευρά της παλιάς σωλλήνας προς τον τοίχο (να στουμπώσεις τις άκρες από τις σωληνώσεις να μην τυχόν πάρουν σκόνες μέσα )
Σωστό είναι το 3 αλλά και το άλλο με μανόμετρα 
Τώρα για τα δευτερόλεπτα ποιος το κοιτάζει αυτό , αν έχασε όσο έχασε θα είναι ελάχιστο , αλλά στην επανατοποθέτηση εννοείται θα έχεις και κάποια δικά σου υγρά ίδιου τύπου για να τεστάρεις τις πιέσεις με ίδιου τύπου υγρά.

----------


## Panoss

Σωστά έχει ρακόρ ένωσης και για τις δυο σωλήνες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σωστά έχει ρακόρ ένωσης και για τις δυο σωλήνες.


Αν υποψιάζεσαι ότι όπως τραβούσες τις σωλήνες από τον τοίχο υπάρχει περίπτωση οι σωλήνες να πήραν μέσα σκόνες , καλύτερα ξαναβάλε νέες σωληνώσεις (κανονικά πριν τις περάσεις τις σωλήνες από τον τοίχο ) να τις στούμπωνες με πισσωτική ταινία καλά

----------


## Panoss

Δεν ξέρω τι είναι η πισσωτική ταινία, μονωτική είχα βάλει, ελπίζω να τι προστάτεψε.
Την εγκατάσταση (ΑΝ γίνει γιατί βασικά θέλω να το πουλήσω) θα την κάνει ψυκτικός.

----------

